# Liz's Boat Detail - (850-602-7429 or [email protected])



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

It is a constant battle against the elements. Sun and salt water constantly attacks your gel coat, metal, vinyl, etc. Preventive protection will keep its life and reduce depreciation. You have made a major investment and it makes financial sense to look after it. I will customize a maintenance program to fit your needs. Visit my photo gallery!:thumbup:


----------

